# Nightmare



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

My landlady's trying to force me to get rid of my tanks, claiming they're causing mould in the flat. I'm not disputing they could play a very minor role through some water evaporation, but I've disproved every one of her claims that they are anything like the main cause. Unfortunately, one clause in my contract says "no animals" so, if she insists, they'll have to go. It's a bit of a nightmare because I've spent thousands of pounds and countless hours getting the tanks perfect for this then to happen. Even worse, she's saying she wants them gone "asap" and "at the latest, within a month".

I don't know what else I can do, because I've taken hygrometer readings and given her the pictures showing the moisture in the air is far worse in the bedroom, which is two closed doors away from the tanks on the other side of the flat. Also, having spoken to the chairman of the Residents' Association, it's emerged that every flat in the Victorian building has a mould/condensation problem. As I've said to her, unless every flat in the block has an aquarium, it can't possibly be the cause.

There are other things too, such as the workmen she sent around to assess the problem saying it was the windows and nothing to do with the tanks. Still she won't listen. I've also pointed out that there's no mould anywhere near the tanks, on the ceiling above it, or even moisture on the lights which sit six inches above both tanks. I've explained the tanks are at a lukewarm 26C at all times, and it couldn't possibly cause "lots of warm, moist air to rise". Again, nothing.

We've even had one of the workmen who did the conversion of the building 25 years ago in, and he explained they'd lagged the walls with the wrong sort of insulation, causing water to be retained behind the exterior walls, hence the mould. It's bizarre that she could listen to all this and various other irrefutables and still blame it all on the fish.

I really don't know what to do now, but this could be the last time I'm on here...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm truly sorry that you are having so many problems with your rental unit and the landlady. Unfortunately it seems you are stuck due to the language in the contract.

Would it be possible to have a friend or family member house your aquariums until you can get the mold/condensation problems sorted out with either the landlady or housing authority?


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Problem is, if I do that, that's an admission of guilt, so it wouldn't be the answer. Also, according to her 'logic', if the tanks return so will the problem, even though they were here previous winters with no concerns.

The problem's massively worse this year, which clearly points to a deteriorating building, but she just sees water on the windows and water in the tanks and links the two despite all the evidence to the contrary. You can't reason with someone who doesn't want to be reasoned with.

She's also trying to claim there's a risk of structural damage, saying the tanks weigh "several tons" when, in fact, both tanks combined weigh 0.68t, and that's over a footprint of nearly 20 sq ft, meaning they weigh about 120lbs per sq ft with the weight of the tanks and everything else. As I've said to her, that's like claiming there's a risk to structural integrity by having 10 slim people around and getting them to huddle together for a photo.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't see it as an admission of guilt, especially if the problem continues once the tanks are removed.

How many units are in your complex? If all the rentals are experiencing the same problem, it is obviously a building problem and not due to your aquariums.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

But it would be - you couldn't argue that they're not causing it then remove them temporarily in a bid to cure the problem, when they're not causing it in the first place. That's a contradiction. Also, there's no "if" the problem continues - there are 24 flats in the block and every one of them has a problem. I've told her all this in a letter with photos, I'm just waiting for her reply but she seems adamant.

You're right about the animals clause in the contract, but that's usually taken to refer to dogs and cats etc, stuff that could cause damage. I've heard of loads of people keeping fish and other pets, and you tend to think landlords might exercise some common sense. Unfortunately not.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

A nightmare scenario, indeed. If moving is an option at all, you could at least make her understand that the fish are not some trivial matter, maybe not "the fish stay or I go," but something of that nature.

Unfortunately, it doesn't sound like you can "take her to court," regardless of how ridiculous her accusations are.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Normally fish do not fall under the animal heading in most apartment lease agreements. Is this woman the actual owner of the building, or just the land lady that runs it for someone else?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In the US it's not uncommon to limit to one small fish tank. I've even seen a limit to 10G.

Sounds like a no-win situation.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Sounds to me like the only thing to do is move out. I would also make sure she is very aware of her liability in regards to the health risks involved in all the other mold infested flats. Whatever it is, you need to get out of there. Sleeping in a moldy room can only be bad. I'm not sure what the weather is like in Aberdeen but having grew up in Manchester, I can only assume that it's damp and cold there as well. Lots of old buildings have issues with damp due to lack of proper insulation and ventilation.


----------



## SirWookster (Feb 9, 2015)

Here in the US animals refer to mammals living in the apartment. It has to specifically exclude or limit fish. My last apartment had a 20 gal limit. If there is no tank restriction I would think you are ok. I'd also start dropping lines about respiratory problems, mounting medical expenses, and a lawyer friend that really wants to make some money..... ya know, just for fun.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I owned rental property in the US for many years. Animals refers to any pet, not just mammals. Of course I was pretty lax about the pet rule. My rule was if t stayed in the cage you could keep it. If the lease says no pets it means no pets at all of any sort


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

The great news is she's now relented, totally changing her tune after my letter and saying she never claimed the tanks were the sole cause, even though that's exactly what she said. She's proposing I get back in touch after four weeks after the windows have been repaired to see if that solves the problem. As I know the tanks aren't the cause, this to me equates to being allowed to keep them because she certainly won't be able to show they're causing something they're not. It's an immense relief.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm glad that you are on the road to keeping your tanks so this is great news! Keep us updated.


----------

